# Failed the vet so the search is back on



## catembi (17 April 2019)

Back to the drawing board! Sometimes I wonder if Iâ€™m destined not to have a horse or compete ever again... ðŸ˜¥


----------



## bubsqueaks (17 April 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-fun-allrounder/Horses/564584?op=photos
Oh dear what a pain - this has been posted on the other horse shopping post going round - looks lovely!!


----------



## George_William (17 April 2019)

Oh no was that the Dun, [U]catembi[/U]?


----------



## catembi (17 April 2019)

Yes, the dun! I still like him, but horses are enough trouble without buying it! I was looking forward to having something to ride over Easter and for my weekâ€™s leave in May. That poor New Forest is going to have to lug me about for a bit longer!


----------



## Outdoorgirl (17 April 2019)

Don't despair.  I was looking for a horse about 4 years ago.  I saw about 29, rode about 25 and had 4 fail the vet (it was a very expensive search).  In the end I found just what I was looking for, when I'd all but given up.


----------



## Bernster (17 April 2019)

Ah that's a shame but that's why we get em done.  Good luck with the search, you'll get there!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 April 2019)

Out of interest what did he fail the vetting on?


----------



## catembi (17 April 2019)

Footsore bilaterally in front, dragging toes bilaterally behind, 1/10 flexion test in one hock. You can really see stuff on concrete that isnâ€™t apparent in the school...


----------



## catembi (17 April 2019)

Wow, ODG! My record to date is two fails per purchase event...!

I am about to ride my NF. She might have to learn to hack. I weigh 49kg clothed. Would it be unfair to hack her if I keep it sub hour? She is fairly sturdy... I am not sure if she would BD/BS though. I am going to keep on educating her for now as I have nothing else to ride!


----------



## mandyroberts (17 April 2019)

Catembi - at least that made it an easy walk away decision but still upsetting as unless you had your heart set on a horse you wouldn't have it vetted


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Wow, ODG! My record to date is two fails per purchase event...!

I am about to ride my NF. She might have to learn to hack. I weigh 49kg clothed. Would it be unfair to hack her if I keep it sub hour? She is fairly sturdy... I am not sure if she would BD/BS though. I am going to keep on educating her for now as I have nothing else to ride!
		
Click to expand...


I am sure she will be quite capable of carrying you to do anything you want to do.  NFs are very sturdy.


----------



## Desert_rider (17 April 2019)

49 kilos? She will be more than capable of that.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Footsore bilaterally in front, dragging toes bilaterally behind, 1/10 flexion test in one hock. You can really see stuff on concrete that isnâ€™t apparent in the school...
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see it trotted up on a hard surface when you 1st went? ðŸ¤”
If I like something, I always see it trotted up prior to riding, and if the riding went ok, then trotted up again, always on a hard surface.


----------



## catembi (17 April 2019)

Saw trotted up and looked okay. Didnâ€™t see lunged in a circle on concrete which wasnâ€™t okay. Out of everything I have seen lately, three I didnâ€™t ride, two I rode but it was a bit hairy and I certainly didnâ€™t want to canter or jump, but this one I did both and didnâ€™t want to get off. 

Actually just this second had a fab schooling session with the NF, who is showing the beginnings of correct work. Not sure how I am going to get her hacking as I have no one to hack with, I *have* to go on the (quiet) road to get to the byway and I am hopeless at long reining. She is 12hh...just measured her! And quite brave.


----------



## Leo Walker (17 April 2019)

Long line her out first then just get on and go. Lots of people start them hacking without company.


----------



## tda (17 April 2019)

Yeah,  go for it, NF are sturdy ponies with good bone, very under rated x

I'd ride it and I'm 56 kgs


----------



## Follysmum (17 April 2019)

Nf are amazing they are one of the most versatile ponies out there. My nf cross is one of the best ponies I have ever known. She has the heart of a lion and will have a go at anything.


----------



## SO1 (17 April 2019)

I know you said you were flexible about budget maybe spending more might get you a better quality horse that is less likely to fail a vetting and is experienced enough to go out hacking on its own.

This looks nice and local to you  http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/205788

Also looks nice and hacks out alone  http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/204630


----------



## Myloubylou (18 April 2019)

I went to see a beautiful light dun Connemara mare, 14.3hh rising 5. Very nice temperament, jumps well & didnâ€™t seem spooky at all.  Decided I shouldnâ€™t go for a green horse but might suit you? Is chunkier variety of Connie. Is in Northamptonshire near Corby


----------



## catembi (18 April 2019)

Oh thank you. She sounds perfect. Donâ€™t suppose you have a link?


----------



## Myloubylou (18 April 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100003260895235/posts/2110515889067087



I will Pm you


----------



## Leo Walker (18 April 2019)

I dont know the person selling but I do know her friends fairly well. If you want me to do some discreet digging, just let me know.


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Come and buy mine lol


----------



## catembi (18 April 2019)

SB, someone was telling me that you had something for sale! Do you have a link?


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Looking at comments above sheâ€™s not a pony, dun or chunky so probably not the right thing! Here's the link anyway..

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/203114


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Have you had a look at Chaimberlain sport horses? Only seen them on Facebook but looks like they have a number of nice Connie type sports ponies.


----------



## catembi (18 April 2019)

Yours is v nice, SB!


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Thank you! I wish someone nice would just come and buy her. I much prefer buying horses to selling them!!


----------



## be positive (18 April 2019)

Starbucks said:



			Thank you! I wish someone nice would just come and buy her. I much prefer buying horses to selling them!!
		
Click to expand...

The ad reads well enough but the single rather blurred photo is doing nothing to sell her, it would be fine if you had a decent one of her stood up but that alone is going to be overlooked by most people browsing through the ads, unless the breeding appeals there is nothing to really make her stand out from the many others available.


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

TBH I thought that was going to be alongside a good flat work one I have of her. Iâ€™ll get them to add it.


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

I only put her advert live again yesterday and had 2 people interested. Put her on Facebook a week ago and had the usual folk who seem interested then you never hear from again! Hopefully Iâ€™ll get someone to come and look at her eventually!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (18 April 2019)

be positive said:



			The ad reads well enough but the single rather blurred photo is doing nothing to sell her, it would be fine if you had a decent one of her stood up but that alone is going to be overlooked by most people browsing through the ads, unless the breeding appeals there is nothing to really make her stand out from the many others available.
		
Click to expand...

Just thought the same, great ad but the photo is bad and would instantly put me off.  I advertised my gelding once and put 4 photos and 1 video. One of his gorgeous head, one stood sideways in a head collar for confirmation, one jumping XC (photographer took so very clear this was the main one to get people thinking oooo hes nice) and one flat work that we took the day before I advertised him. He got tons of interest and I really do think the photos encouraged people then the video let them to enquire. Looks a lovely mare. You have to set her out better than the others, so many have a video these days and I think people prefer to see as much as they can before they enquire.


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Thanks. I have tried to get good pictures but donâ€™t seem to manage!! My other thread about the XC, I was thinking if I do the 80 I should at least get a good pic!!


----------



## Starbucks (18 April 2019)

Sorry for highjacking your post Catembi!


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2019)

Starbucks said:



			Sorry for highjacking your post Catembi!
		
Click to expand...

Not hijacked, I think Catembi should buy her! Looks perfect for the job.


----------



## ester (18 April 2019)

she's much more what I think of when I think of catembi


----------



## catembi (20 April 2019)

Oh dear, I am sorry everyone but I have bought the one that failed the vet and heâ€™s coming in an hour. 

I know, I know, wtf am I playing at when there are so many lovely sound horses like SBâ€™s. But he didnâ€™t scare me, which seems to be a higher priority for me now than sheer performance. I had a good chat with my farrier and we shall see. I wonâ€™t expect any sympathy in a few monthsâ€™ time when I am still riding my NF cos I couldnâ€™t get the new one sound... Oh well, itâ€™s done now... and heâ€™s on his way! ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 April 2019)

oh dear, fingers crossed for you......piccies please


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 April 2019)

Iâ€™ve looked but I canâ€™t find anything about whatâ€™s happened to Summer? Am I being a bit dense or have I missed something vital that youâ€™re looking for something new?


----------



## Po Knee (20 April 2019)

I hope he arrived safely, is settled in and can be sorted out in the farriery department. 

Best of luck with him, I hope you get to have a lot of fun! 

Oh, and a pic or two perhaps? Pretty please...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Iâ€™ve looked but I canâ€™t find anything about whatâ€™s happened to Summer? Am I being a bit dense or have I missed something vital that youâ€™re looking for something new?
		
Click to expand...

IIRC she was sold to a hunting home.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Oh dear, I am sorry everyone but I have bought the one that failed the vet and heâ€™s coming in an hour. 

I know, I know, wtf am I playing at when there are so many lovely sound horses like SBâ€™s. But he didnâ€™t scare me, which seems to be a higher priority for me now than sheer performance. I had a good chat with my farrier and we shall see. I wonâ€™t expect any sympathy in a few monthsâ€™ time when I am still riding my NF cos I couldnâ€™t get the new one sound... Oh well, itâ€™s done now... and heâ€™s on his way! ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Pics please!  I hope the new horse stays sound for you.


----------



## Amymay (20 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Iâ€™ve looked but I canâ€™t find anything about whatâ€™s happened to Summer? Am I being a bit dense or have I missed something vital that youâ€™re looking for something new?
		
Click to expand...

Sold to a hunting home.


----------



## gunnergundog (20 April 2019)

I trust you got a very substantial discount off the horse you've purchased.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## whiteflower (20 April 2019)

I think I may have seen the advert for the horse you have brought (not many dun qh X about !). If so I wish you the best with him and hope you are able to make some drastic changes to the way he goes undersaddle in order to give him a chance of long term soundness. For me the advert I saw (if it's correct one) had pictures showing a horse which I would have guessed would be lame just from his posture and movement in the pictures. I fear you may have a rocky road ahead....but some people enjoy that challenge of turning a horse round (me being one of them!) So I really do wish you luck.....and I hope you didn't pay much as you may need to spend a fair bit in the near future, just from what the vetting said alone !! 

Sometimes taking a chance pays off, sometimes you end up with an unrideable horse at the end of it, depends how much you like to take a gamble ðŸ˜‰

Keep us updated


----------



## Leo Walker (20 April 2019)

I just wanted to wish you good luck with him. I'd do a PSSM test and if that came back negative I would trial managing as if he PSSM based on a vet fail and what WF says above.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2019)

What fun!  Keep us updated, won't you? I second the 'treat as PSSM'  advice you've been given by LW.  It could account for the shuffle behind and the soreness in front and with QH genes the chances are pretty high.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Footsore bilaterally in front, dragging toes bilaterally behind, 1/10 flexion test in one hock. You can really see stuff on concrete that isnâ€™t apparent in the school...
		
Click to expand...

I took a chance on one sold for peanuts that was lame. Barefoot rehab later and it's now ded sound, goes out for miles every day, out hunting and jumping (still barefoot and a tb!). Footsore is a pretty generic term & could mean anything. Not sure if you're a barefoot advocate or not but it'll be your best chance of getting it sound. Good luck!


----------



## maisie06 (21 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Wow, ODG! My record to date is two fails per purchase event...!

I am about to ride my NF. She might have to learn to hack. I weigh 49kg clothed. Would it be unfair to hack her if I keep it sub hour? She is fairly sturdy... I am not sure if she would BD/BS though. I am going to keep on educating her for now as I have nothing else to ride!
		
Click to expand...

Crack on with her - she may just surprise you! Might as well have some fun while looking for something suitable...I know of a NF that competes at Advanced Medium dressage so nothing stopping you, and you could well have 10k plus in your pocket when it comes to selling her!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (21 April 2019)

To get 10k+ for a 12hand new forest seems a bit unlikely no matter what level shes working at!


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			To get 10k+ for a 12hand new forest seems a bit unlikely no matter what level shes working at!
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be too sure about that. There are some really serious little competitors riding dressage ponies  these days. This â‚¬32k one is Welsh. 


http://www.eurodressage.com/2019/03/22/fei-dressage-pony-sale-fronerthig-revolution


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 April 2019)

ycbm said:



			I wouldn't be too sure about that. There are some really serious little competitors riding dressage ponies  these days. This â‚¬32k one is Welsh.


http://www.eurodressage.com/2019/03/22/fei-dressage-pony-sale-fronerthig-revolution

Click to expand...

But that's 14.2, a totally different kettle of fish for pony teams. OP has a 12hh.....


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			But that's 14.2, a totally different kettle of fish for pony teams. OP has a 12hh.....
		
Click to expand...

It's also thirty two thousand euros (half the price of the other ponies on the site)  and another poster was being scoffed at for light heartedly suggesting that a small dressage pony could possibly ever be worth more than Â£10k  no matter what level it was competing at, even though she knew of one.

..


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 April 2019)

ycbm said:



			It's also thirty two thousand euros and another poster was being scoffed at for light heartedly suggesting that a small dressage pony could possibly ever be worth more than Â£10k  no matter what level it was competing at, even though she knew of one.
		
Click to expand...

There is a hell of a lot of difference between 12hh and 14.2, as am sure you'd appreciate.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			There is a hell of a lot of difference between 12hh and 14.2, as am sure you'd appreciate.
		
Click to expand...


I certainly do appreciate that. I also appreciate there's a hell of a difference between â‚¬80k euros, which was the average price for an FEI pony on that site, and Â£10k from a doting parent for a dancing pony for their little angel. 

What I didn't appreciate so much was a nice, fun, lighthearted comment by Maisie to Catembi being rubbished without any basis.  I was only trying to support Maisie, I'm sorry you had to make such a big thing of it 

.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 April 2019)

I stand by my comment. Even if the OP spent the next 6 to 10yrs schooling the 12 hand NF to PSG, if by some chance it achieved that which is very, very, very unlikely given the OP wants to show jump, its still not going to be worth 10k. Its not being rubbished with no basis. There is an enormous difference between 14.2hh performance bred FEI teams ponies and a 12hand NF. 

And I am sorry that you had to make such a big thing of it, I'd like to say I'm surprised but I'm just not.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (21 April 2019)

Good luck OP. As someone that loves to take a 'gamble', I've got my fingers crossed for you. Having said that I think you're very sensible to buy something you feel confident on. Keep us updated  xx


----------



## Amymay (21 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			To get 10k+ for a 12hand new forest seems a bit unlikely no matter what level shes working at!
		
Click to expand...

Friend sold her part nf 15 years ago well in excess of that (working at advanced).


----------



## Bellaboo18 (21 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Friend sold her part nf 15 years ago well in excess of that (working at advanced).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think LW is saying it never happens, she's just saying it's unlikely. Correct me if I'm wrong LW.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Friend sold her part nf 15 years ago well in excess of that (working at advanced).
		
Click to expand...

I've sold 2 foresters into 5 figures a good number of years ago,  both were over 14hh, one to Holland and the other to Germany. 
I hope OP enjoys hers but I think it's very unlikely that a 12hh will command anything like the figures bandied about. Yes, I've also sold top 12hh ponies for very good money but nowhere over 5k.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2019)

Guys, it was just a fun comment from Maisie. Lighten up!

Catembi, enjoy riding your shrimp no matter what you do with it. I'm really looking forward to hearing what comes of your gamble, you're a girl after my own heart.


----------



## SO1 (21 April 2019)

Good luck I think you are taking a hefty risk as you wanted a horse you could ride now, and you had a decent budget so you could have held out for a sound horse. I hope you got the horse for a very good discount.

I presume the vet has said the horse is ok to be ridden in its current state and you will get the issues investigated in more detail by your own vet so you know exactly what you are dealing with behind the toe dragging and potential hock issue and the footsore in front is not the start of laminitis...

The other risk you have taken is that the horse may be docile because of the above mentioned issues and if it is returned to full soundness may not be the quiet hacking horse you want.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 April 2019)

I'm not going to comment on the soundness issue - it's your risk to take and everything.

But a QHx can be an epic horse.  I have one, I'm very biased   I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ester (21 April 2019)

I'm a bit confused because I do know one for sale but it was the other side of the country  so maybe there are more about than we think . 

Also the only QHx I've ever ridden is pretty epic, see above ^^^^


----------



## Follysmum (21 April 2019)

Good luck with your new neddy
Some of my best purchases have been on a gut feeling. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## merlin84 (22 April 2019)

Any pictures @catembi ?


----------



## Red-1 (22 April 2019)

I have no idea re soundness as I have no idea of the horse itself as I am not currently looking (other than for SLH ) but I have ridden loads of pure quarter horses and they have all been wonderful.

Good luck and I hope your vet can give guidance on how to proceed.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 April 2019)

I've got a few perfectly 'sound' horses that are a bit foot sore at present - the very wet ground they've been on has created 'soggy patches' in the sole.  Your farrier should find if that is the cause - and Keratex is good.    Good luck.


----------



## Myloubylou (22 April 2019)

I was lucky to spend a summer as a guide on a QH ranch in North Dakota.  I rode western on trails and also barrels and roping. All the horses I rode were intelligent and safe but had that spark. Am sure youâ€™ll have fun catembi


----------



## Leo Walker (22 April 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I don't think LW is saying it never happens, she's just saying it's unlikely. Correct me if I'm wrong LW.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, because of the height more than anything. There are NF selling for 10k +. But this is just YBCM attempting to derail the thread  so I'm not going to comment about it anymore.  I'm sure the advice is to not feed trolls


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, because of the height more than anything. There are NF selling for 10k +. But this is just YBCM attempting to derail the thread  so I'm not going to comment about it anymore.  I'm sure the advice is to not feed trolls 

Click to expand...


Actually it was ycbm attempting to support Maisie, who you had stamped on for a lighthearted comment. She's  a poster who every long term site user will know doesn't always have the highest self esteem in the world. 

This thread had nicely gone on from that point, back to Catembi's new horse for several posts  and I think it's clear that the person who has derailed it is you, not me. 




Catembi, when do we get some photos!!!    pretty please



.


----------



## catembi (22 April 2019)

Oh dear, what have you all been up to while I've been playing ponies?  I have somehow managed to infect my computer with adverts for a s*x site while looking for an anatomical biothane bridle, so while I am waiting for my virus scan to finish, I shalll provide an update!

NF/ponies in general & pricing - I used to have lessons at a well known comp centre & a pony was staying there for rehab.  Said pony looked not unlike said NF, it jumped & it had either just been bought or just been sold for (don't rem exactly...) Â£110k.  Might have been as much as Â£150k.  It was a showjumper, not an out & out world beater, but a decent pony competitive towards the higher levels but INJURED & it was still 'worth' that...

I have seen NFs the same as mine with not much more training advertised for Â£2.5k, which I thought was optimistic, and trained ones for up to Â£5k, i.e. good allrounders, not PSG/Foxhunters etc.  She is just my little project!  It s doing her general demeanour a lot of good, having a little part time job to do.

Summer - she was spooky out hacking & also aggressive on the ground.  I fell off her once out hacking & she ran home on the road, & I had to run home after her in full hi-viz with the neighbours watching...  She was doing the sort of spook/spins that you are lucky to sit as much as skilful due to them coming out of nowhere & being v violent.  I couldn't lunge or really school at home due to the state of the ground.  I was doing lessons a 10 min hack away and that was stopped due to the flu outbreak as it was an eventing yard.  She bit me extremely hard for no reason, and on a separate occasion, charged at me, grabbed me by my coat & pinned me up against the fence.  O/h was terrified of her & he does have to do rugs, feed etc now & then.  He is a lot older than me, non horsey & not v agile.  She was only like this with me...the chap that did our fencing also played polocrosse & rode her a few times, normally when I was despairing after she had been v naughty with me & she was irritatingly fine with him.  We had had one particularly fraught hack with a v hard spooky-spin for no reason that I only **just** sat... I did everything right but was still v v lucky as it was one of those where it could have gone either way.  Followed up with another 4 or 5 spooks, then just when I was counting my chickens & feeling pleased with myself, she tripped over a tree root going downhill in mud & we both went head over heels.  She was v v upset, I *had* to get back on as she was too upset to lead & we had to go on the road, in jumping saddle so stirrups way up there, trying to climb on standing on a hillock of mud while she spun around me & tried to run off...  Managed it on my 2nd attempt...  Anyway, he hacked her out 3 days later, I put my trail running shoes on & followed ALL the way...& she was 110% perfect.  Not a spook, nothing.

New horse...I don't want to say too much about where he came from but someone thinks they have seen the advert, so it is a dealer who currently only has another couple for sale, if that narrows it down.  In the Home Counties.

Failed the vet on soundness in front.  Lungeing on concrete in a circle.  He is b/f & feet look as if they have been trimmed to shoe rather than b/f trim.  Farrier is confident that they can be significantly improved.  We hacked out yesterday on hard tracks & road, & he felt totally sound to me, or I'd have turned back.  I am a full-on b/f person & understand about diet, I have all my b/f products etc so we shall see.  Too much grass, wrong trim & no care can have quite an effect.

It was a heart thing because I couldn't bear to think of him being shod 'to make him go sound'.  He is also a gentle, affectionate creature, v pretty head, o/h likes him which is important.  I will do some photos later!  Yeah, I do realise that I'm barking but...dunno really!  No defence!


----------



## catembi (22 April 2019)

Summer has gone to a friend of the fencer's who is male, probably twice my weight & also doesn't seem to have any trouble with her.  This whole thing has been extremely bad for my ego.  There was a log in a hedge that Summer didn't like & when following, I warned the fencer that the scarey log was coming up, & stood well clear.  She didn't spook but had a bit of a snort & he made her go round & round in figure 8s right by it.  Then when I asked what he did to stop her spooking, he said, right bend, leg on.  But that's exactly what *I* had done...flex away from the scarey thing, leg on!  Yet it worked for him & not for me...  Dunno.  Anyway, I had to swallow my pride & admit defeat.  She's now happy, I'm happy, my new horse is happy so everything's happy except my bank balance, & that's a given with horses.


----------



## whiteflower (22 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Summer has gone to a friend of the fencer's who is male, probably twice my weight & also doesn't seem to have any trouble with her.  This whole thing has been extremely bad for my ego.  There was a log in a hedge that Summer didn't like & when following, I warned the fencer that the scarey log was coming up, & stood well clear.  She didn't spook but had a bit of a snort & he made her go round & round in figure 8s right by it.  Then when I asked what he did to stop her spooking, he said, right bend, leg on.  But that's exactly what *I* had done...flex away from the scarey thing, leg on!  Yet it worked for him & not for me...  Dunno.  Anyway, I had to swallow my pride & admit defeat.  She's now happy, I'm happy, my new horse is happy so everything's happy except my bank balance, & that's a given with horses.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes people just don't click with horses even when others do. I wouldn't take it personally. You sound more then capable just maybe you and her didn't bounce off each other in the right way, it happens. It does however sound like your new one gave you an instant connection which is a good start. 
Your knowledge and choice to keep him barefoot will hopefully sort your front feet and the toe dragging may be something and nothing. He may well be a horse that when worked correctly will muscle and move in a more correct manner allowing him to move more optimally and therefore may get rid of the toe dragging.
The most important thing is he fits in with your family and makes you happy 
I wish you all the luck with him keep us updated


----------



## DabDab (22 April 2019)

Congrats on the new horse, hope he's just what you need ðŸ˜


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 April 2019)

I really hope the new one works out good on you for taking a chance sometimes that's what you have to do! Some horses really don't suit certain people it's just one of things one of mine can be nervous but gets confident with certain riders others his just a nervous wreck.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2019)

Thanks for explaining everything, Catembi, even though you didnâ€™t have to, weâ€™re a nosey lot on here!

I totally empathise with the wanting to feel safe, thatâ€™s why I bought mine (that and his apparent indestructible cobness) after being thoroughly frightened by a TB mare I had on loan. Feeling confident is worth Â£millions.


----------



## ycbm (22 April 2019)

Life's too short to keep one you don't click with Catembi. Especially if you actually hit the deck.  That was the last straw with my paint horse.   Summer sounds like the kind of horse who really does need a bigger, heavier and more mentally dominant rider. 

I hope the new one is a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## catembi (22 April 2019)

I will do photos...people keep telling me how to do it, then I do it once & forget again!  I did take some today, & also a couple of the NF.  If anyone wants to offer me Â£100k for her, the answer is YES...!

Summer's new owner has just plastered FB with photos of his novice friend hacking her, & she looks half asleep.  FFS, what is wrong with ME that I couldn't stay on the bl**dy thing...??!!!!  But then, I had a lovely hack out today on Cody, on the buckle all the way, & I arrived home totally unstressed instead of being relieved to still be alive so...


----------



## Meredith (22 April 2019)

Photos... go to Photo Compress and follow the instructions. The new photo goes to the photo file. I use iPad photos. Downsize by about 60%, post the thumbnail, fingers crossed.
P.S. my horse is Codey.


----------



## rara007 (22 April 2019)

*awaiting pics*  Glad you had a good ride!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2019)

On Facebook? Open picture, click copy, paste direct into thread. Easy.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 April 2019)

catembi said:



			I will do photos...people keep telling me how to do it, then I do it once & forget again!  I did take some today, & also a couple of the NF.  If anyone wants to offer me Â£100k for her, the answer is YES...!

Summer's new owner has just plastered FB with photos of his novice friend hacking her, & she looks half asleep.  FFS, what is wrong with ME that I couldn't stay on the bl**dy thing...??!!!!  But then, I had a lovely hack out today on Cody, on the buckle all the way, & I arrived home totally unstressed instead of being relieved to still be alive so...
		
Click to expand...


You are probably just too small for her to take any notice of you.  IME horses choose their owners as much as we choose them.  But it really doesn't matter, you now have two equines that you enjoy riding and feel comfortable on - that's all that matters, really.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 April 2019)

Just move on and forget about it all .
Have fun .


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2019)

catembi said:



			I will do photos...people keep telling me how to do it, then I do it once & forget again!  I did take some today, & also a couple of the NF.  If anyone wants to offer me Â£100k for her, the answer is YES...!

Summer's new owner has just plastered FB with photos of his novice friend hacking her, & she looks half asleep.  FFS, what is wrong with ME that I couldn't stay on the bl**dy thing...??!!!!  But then, I had a lovely hack out today on Cody, on the buckle all the way, & I arrived home totally unstressed instead of being relieved to still be alive so...
		
Click to expand...


Does the novice friend look like she weighs 49 kilos?  

Really glad to hear about your fun ride. I hope you have many more.

.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Footsore bilaterally in front, dragging toes bilaterally behind, 1/10 flexion test in one hock. You can really see stuff on concrete that isnâ€™t apparent in the school...
		
Click to expand...

I seem to have missed the post where you say that your vet has now cleared this horse fit to be ridden again?


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			I seem to have missed the post where you say that your vet has now cleared this horse fit to be ridden again?
		
Click to expand...


You've missed the bit where nobody said it wasn't fit to ride. 

None of the things which meant the vet advised there was risk in buying also meant that he advised against riding. 

Can't we just be pleased for Catembi for a few moments, that she had a nice hack, her first in a long time, on a horse that she judged fit to ride?

.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

The ownerâ€™s friend riding Summer was another man. What I donâ€™t get (and I was watching carefully) is that the fencer was not doing anything special with her...she just behaved!

I will post photos this evening. 

Horse was lame lungeing on a circle on concrete. Sound but toe dragging in a straight line, 1/10 on hock flexion on concrete.  

I have now examined his feet very closely. Not thrushy, so feet must just have been standing in poo when I saw him! Has flare in front. White line could be tighter. He was in a huge field of grass. I have already discussed an early visit with the farrier to trim. Since home, I have been hacking in walk and he has been sound. He needs steady roadwork to help his feet. He also needs a lower sugar diet...currently out but we have little grass as the clay has wintered badly so hay plus thunderbrooks plus linseed. He has not toe dragged hacking and has not squared his toes behind from dragging. I am not able to explain this. Slightly footsore on gravel drive and on hardcore which is waiting to be concreted, which Summer and NF were fine on. So the plan is good trimming strategy, good diet, walking on the road and see what happens. 

I donâ€™t really mind people snipping at me. If they are trying to be helpful then thatâ€™s fine, and if theyâ€™re not but theyâ€™ve enjoyed it, then thatâ€™s fine too. I do read and consider all comments, and as I have said before, I have no horsey circle or support, so it is literally me by myself trying to work out what to do for the best. Sometimes I get it right and sometimes I donâ€™t! ðŸ˜„


----------



## EventingMum (23 April 2019)

I would just move on from Summer, what she did or didn't do for you is irrelevant now, perhaps she just prefers men, who knows? She wasn't the horse for you and that's it. You've bought the new one, some others wouldn't in your position, some would -  it's your money and your choice. You seem to have a good knowledge of foot care and will seek professional advice so I truly hope it works out for you and you enjoy him, whatever you do with him, after all, enjoyment is why we have horses!


----------



## Alibear (23 April 2019)

I hope you have lots of fun with your new lad, and I really hope you can work out the photos thing too.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 April 2019)

Well, along with everyone else, I hope that it all works out for the OP and for the horse.

Even with my limited internet sleuthing skills, I have tracked him down to the dealer's FB page. He looks sweet but rather weak.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 April 2019)

different riders have strange effects on some horses.....many, many years ago when i was working part time at a r.s. they bought a mare for the school which its owner rode in spurs and she carried a whip,  she said the horse was very quiet and with her riding it was.  said horse was bought and i was nominated to ride it in the middle of the ride and report back on behaviour.  well the bloomin thing was very lively and really had a good buck on her.  she was def not a learners horse so she had to be used for the more experienced riders and they had to then start searching for a plod again.  it definitely wasnt drugged as we had all seen it out hacking with its owner which was why the RS thought it would be suitable..... i had a mare who was very forward going for me and everyone else except for one of my friends who had to really use her legs to push her on.  very odd  but it happens


----------



## PaddyMonty (23 April 2019)

catembi said:



			I have no horsey circle or support, so it is literally me by myself trying to work out what to do for the best.
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely true. You have an open invitation call on my services when ever needed. Not my fault you haven't asked


----------



## scats (23 April 2019)

Enjoy your new horse OP, I really hope it works out and you have lots of fun together xx


----------



## PoppyAnderson (23 April 2019)

Just go easy on trimming. I'd be inclined to let her grow some more foot and let the diet & exercise do its work. If you trim too soon, you risk making her even more footsore. Treat for thrush regardless of whether you think she has it or not. It's just a good insurance policy.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Thank you, PM! Maybe we can meet at Keysoe now that I have a prayer of getting there without an unscheduled dismount! ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„

I am currently trying to figure out this photo thing... Might be some time! I have finally managed to divest my laptop of the s*x site, so after I have figured out photos, I will be looking for bridles again!


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Cody at home


----------



## Mule (23 April 2019)

He's lovely.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

There are no words to describe how much I hate FB.  I have tried & tried to make an album, but all it will let me do is 'share' that I have created an album, and then the album is still bl**dy empty, despite the fact that it has just 'shared' that I have saved 22 pictures to it!

Can anyone enlighten me as I come up against this issue over & over again..


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

...and now this forum will only post 1 of the 2 photos as the other is 'too big'...  **sighs**


----------



## Leo Walker (23 April 2019)

ok, so you create the album and upload a photo to it. Thats that done. Then when you add a new photo you select the option to add to an album and it should upload to there. Have you come out and gone back in to see if the photos are there?


----------



## Leo Walker (23 April 2019)

If the photo is too large I still use the old way. 

Right click the photo
select copy image address
come here and type 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and paste the image address between the mg tags with no spaces


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Okay, I have googled what to do...  Let's see if I can do it...


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

I told it to post the thumbnail, so why has it done the big one as well...?!


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

I am not sure what it's doing...  Might have to revent to IMG


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)




----------



## McFluff (23 April 2019)

He looks lovely. Something that you feel happy on is priceless and worth working for.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Oh gosh, they are coming out huge...sorry...  Now that it appears to be working, I shall add some more...  Including one of the NF in case there are interested deep pocketed buyers...  







Admittedly, he is not a thing of great beauty atm - but I'm thinking that he will be with time, food & correct work!































NF is fatter than she looks...bad angle?  No one is starved here!


----------



## ihatework (23 April 2019)

Well you are going to need to do a good before & after for this one, lots of potential to improve him ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Mule (23 April 2019)

I love the ears!


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2019)

I like him. Good basic frame, needs some more meat hung on it. And what a kind face 

Now I've seen him, I double the suggestion that you treat him as PSSM, he is very short of muscle for an 80% quarter horse and it could be a symptom.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Yeah, he hasn't shed the last quarter of his coat, so he is looking rather mangy!  Also needs food and work, & feet sorting out.  Agree re not going bananas with the trimming, but a tiny bit of judicious trimming can sort out the angles.  So we shall start gradually feeding him up and then see what happens to his top line when we ease into some correct work.

I did try a fully fledged showjumper which I could have hopped straight on & done a Newcomers...in fact, I did a few jumps at 1 m 10...but she scared me & I couldn't wait to get off.  Catembi died in 2007 & since then the most I've done is Disco with Adrian a year or two later before the EPSM kicked in, then a BN on a ticket with Trev, so I am quite happy to potter about getting my eye in again & dusting off my competition gear...which is now all out of fashion...  If it transpires that he isn't going to do more than unaff, then we will worry about that when it happens, and at least by then I might be half competent again & ready to move up a gear horsewise.  We will see.


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

YCBM, thank you for the suggestion.  Maybe I will do the mane test that I did with Adrian.  A friend runs a Western tack shop & is really into it & does a bit of QH breeding & she is investigating the breeding for red flags.  Also the lady in the tack shop is v v into Western/QHs and had a look at his passport.  She was explaining that they started screening QHs for EPSM 5 generations ago, so should be okay.  He doesn't have Adrian's sluggish start.  Adrian used to start v v cross & stiff, then loosen up progressively, whereas I have seen no trace of this so far.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (23 April 2019)

Congratulations Catembi ... He has a lovely kind face and I can't wait to see how he comes along with some tlc. A horse you feel safe on/with is worth a thousand you don't as you will smile a million times more on the safe guy. Best of luck X


----------



## pixie27 (23 April 2019)

Congrats! I saw him advertised and thought he looked very sweet and in need of a friend! Canâ€™t put a price on feeling like you donâ€™t want to get off. Been horse shopping (similar criteria to you) for four months and still havenâ€™t got that yet! So I totally understand why you bought one that made you feel like that. 

Look forward to following yours and his progress.


----------



## DabDab (23 April 2019)

Aww, he looks like a sweetie, and you two look a perfect size match together. He's very narrow through the chest - must be quite a change after an ID!


----------



## catembi (23 April 2019)

Oh yes, he is narrow, but that is GOOD if you're 5 ft 1!  Rightly or wrongly, I am a sucker for something that looks as it needs a bit of love and food!  He does have a kind face and he is a kind horse.  It is such a treat to have something that is quiet & non stressy in the stable & doesn't mid waiting for o/h to catch up or to walk at o/h's slow pace.  And even the first time out, he didn't neigh at all even though the NF was screaming at the top of her lungs.


----------



## Red-1 (24 April 2019)

When I look at the photos I get a wonderful 'feel' to his personality. I can see why you bought him.


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2019)

catembi said:



			YCBM, thank you for the suggestion.  Maybe I will do the mane test that I did with Adrian.  A friend runs a Western tack shop & is really into it & does a bit of QH breeding & she is investigating the breeding for red flags.  Also the lady in the tack shop is v v into Western/QHs and had a look at his passport.  She was explaining that they started screening QHs for EPSM 5 generations ago, so should be okay.  He doesn't have Adrian's sluggish start.  Adrian used to start v v cross & stiff, then loosen up progressively, whereas I have seen no trace of this so far.
		
Click to expand...


C, they can only screen out what they have a genetic test for, and there was no test for type 2 until very recently. And many people think there's more than two variants. My own half QH tested negative on the hair test but was a different horse on high vitamin E and alcar.  Just keep it in mind if you have trouble getting him to muscle up, or if his bum muscles go hard.  

I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun with him, he looks just right for you ðŸ‘


----------



## indie1282 (24 April 2019)

I like him. Hes got a kind face and looks like he settled in well and looks very relaxed. The most important thing is you have already hacked him out and you enjoyed it and felt safe. 

Condition wise - If he has come from a dealers and is fairly quiet he probably wasnt ridden alot which is why he is lacking muscle but that will come with correct work and feed. 

As to the lameness, well apparently statistics show that most horses are lame/unsound in some way! I think you address the feet ( like you are already doing ) and take each day as it comes. 

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of him in 6 months time and I wish you good luck with him ðŸ™‚


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Oh yes, he is narrow, but that is GOOD if you're 5 ft 1!  Rightly or wrongly, I am a sucker for something that looks as it needs a bit of love and food!  He does have a kind face and he is a kind horse.  It is such a treat to have something that is quiet & non stressy in the stable & doesn't mid waiting for o/h to catch up or to walk at o/h's slow pace.  And even the first time out, he didn't neigh at all even though the NF was screaming at the top of her lungs.
		
Click to expand...


And those are the important things, imo, when you are buying a horse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2019)

well i really like him, yes he is a little narrow in front but otherwise, to my eye. he looks good conformation wise.  he is just the right size and build for you and hope you have lots of fun with him.  he has a kind face and although not strikingly handsome, he is a good looking boy.  when i bought my last mare i described her as workmanlike to my friends and they said she was pretty.  i couldnt see it as my previous horse had been striking looking and did well showing, once i had owned my mare for a little while i agreed with my friends and decided she wasnt workman like..  he will get more good looking the longer you own him


----------



## Alibear (24 April 2019)

If it helps I've now had 3 separate vets tell me that every QH they see looks bilaterally lame in front 
If you want any QH breeding/records looking up let me know. 
I hope you two have lots of fun together, he looks lovely.


----------



## scats (24 April 2019)

I really like him, he has a lovely kind face.  Canâ€™t wait to follow his progress.


----------



## catembi (24 April 2019)

Oh thank you Alibear. I will try to upload his breeding but if I canâ€™t figure it out, I will type it!


----------



## catembi (24 April 2019)

See if this works! I think it is the top half that weâ€™re worried about as the bottom half is TB...


----------



## catembi (24 April 2019)

Thatâ€™s as far back as it goes!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 April 2019)

He's lovely, a really sweet looking chap.

What's his other breeding?  Actually I'd love to see his pedigree, if you didn't mind sharing it?

edit:  I took way too long typing that!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (24 April 2019)

Aw, he has a really kind face. I think I would of bought him to in your situation.

All the best. Can't wait for more photos and update as you progress.


----------



## AandK (24 April 2019)

He looks like a lovely chap, and will be even more so with time! Reminds me of my new boy, he also has a very kind face and is a lovely person! Building him up is coming along nicely, and so are his feet, now 5 weeks out of shoes.


----------



## TPO (24 April 2019)

He's lovely, what a kind face. I'm very jealous that you have a dun/buckskin and you can't be a QH (part or full) IMO! 

I can see why you bought him, I would have too. I hope that you have lots of fun with him and l look forward to following your progress together now that you've cracked the photo thing!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 April 2019)

TPO said:



			I'm very jealous that you have a dun/buckskin
		
Click to expand...

Shhh!  Me too   But orange ones are epic too


----------



## gunnergundog (24 April 2019)

Two Id Blue Baron is n/p for PSSM1.  

Look at the PSSM UK forum and search on the names in your pedigree.


----------



## catembi (24 April 2019)

What does n/p mean?


----------



## gunnergundog (24 April 2019)

Sorry, should read n/P1: Affected. Both the normal and PSSM alleles were detected. Horse tested heterozygous for PSSM. The horse is affected with the PSSM genetic disorder and there is a 50% chance that this horse will pass a PSSM allele to its offspring. (Taken from http://www.goodwinquarterhorses.com/Understanding-The-5-panel--And-Other-Equine-Genetics.html )


----------



## catembi (24 April 2019)

Oh dear, I have just been reading here:http://equiseq.com/learning_center/health/polysaccharide-storage-myopathy-pssm

and am now confused about how worried I should be.


----------



## gunnergundog (24 April 2019)

You've got the horse, so pointless worrying now.....just enjoy; he is doing the job you purchased him for.

PSSM often doesn't show up until the age of 8 or 9 in any case.

Do as YCBM suggested above and manage as if a PSSM case.

The hair test is just Â£30 so worth doing.  See what comes back.  Depends on how much money you want to throw at it as to whether you do the full 5 panel job or not.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2019)

OK, there a 50/50 chance he's type 1 PSSM  and you will know shortly if that's the case. If he's not, he could still be type 2.

First, don't panic!  It's my impression having owned one definite type 2 and one vitamin E dependant that there are thousands of affected horses who are not being treated at all, and cope.  I reckon maybe up to half of all heavy/cobby horses. 

If he's forward and happy at the moment, you could just do nothing. Personally, because there is no risk that I know of associated with it, I'd get him on a PSSM diet straight away. 

5,000 iu of natural vitamin E to start with.You can play with reducing that in summer, perhaps.  If he stiffens  up at all ,  I would add 15g a day of alcar, but some respond better to oil or other amino acids. He might also Neff more vitamin E, some do. 

The test I used to use was to gently punch the big bottom muscle with my fist. If I saw ripples outwards like in a pond, he was OK. If my fist just went splat and nothing moved, then he needed more vitamin  E.

Some cases are very tricky to manage. The majority aren't.

He's a really lovely boy, try to enjoy him and not worry too much.


----------



## Myloubylou (24 April 2019)

Interesting I have a Welsh d mare that sometimes is a little stuffy to ride but have put down to her age - sheâ€™s 20. however she gets very tight in her hamstring, I give her massages to loosen her. Is it worth trying vit e? Sheâ€™s on a joint & hoof supplement plus handful of molasses free chaff. Micronised linseed in winter


----------



## ozpoz (24 April 2019)

I can see why you bought him Catembi - I did something similar two years ago, and am so pleased I did.
Always buy the one you really want to ride! 
Have lots of fun with him.


----------



## rara007 (24 April 2019)

Enjoy him! As grown up as weâ€™re supposed to be that thereâ€™s no bad colour, dilutes are just pretty!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2019)

Myloubylou said:



			Interesting I have a Welsh d mare that sometimes is a little stuffy to ride but have put down to her age - sheâ€™s 20. however she gets very tight in her hamstring, I give her massages to loosen her. Is it worth trying vit e? Sheâ€™s on a joint & hoof supplement plus handful of molasses free chaff. Micronised linseed in winter
		
Click to expand...

you may already have tested but lethargy is one of the signs of cushings and not all horses show all of the symptoms so may be worth keeping an eye on her for anything else that may point to cushings...., not able to regulate temp, slow to shed coat, drinking more, weeing more, depression, being a bit footy any of these could be a sign


----------



## siennamiller (24 April 2019)

Heâ€™s gorgeous, such a beautiful face, and those ears!
 Good luck.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 April 2019)

OP, by now you have probably had a good read through of some of the PSSM threads here on HHO (of which there are a good few), in case your lad turns out to be affected.

It's worth a heads up, though, that affected horses are often sensitive to cold temperatures and to grass flushes (or any sort of dietary sugar surge), so if your weather has been like it is here (cold winds and heavy showers interspersed with warm sun) it could make a PSSM horse more symptomatic. My own 13yo PSSM2 mare, whose symptoms I can usually manage fairly well these days, has been rather nowty since the weather turned. She was grand in the recent hot dry spell.


----------



## catembi (25 April 2019)

Thank you, TP - that's useful to know!


----------



## silv (26 April 2019)

He lovely with a really kind eye.  Lots of people here have quarter horses and I have yet to meet one that wasn't a "nice person"  Looking forward to photos as he progresses with you.


----------



## silv (26 April 2019)

Alibear said:



			If it helps I've now had 3 separate vets tell me that every QH they see looks bilaterally lame in front 
If you want any QH breeding/records looking up let me know.
I hope you two have lots of fun together, he looks lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I remember reading once that Quarter Horses have the highest rate of Navicular in the  World.  I must say that when you see what is being bred in the USA and also to a certain extent Australia, they are built downhill with huge bodies on very small feet so it is not surprising.


----------



## Bernster (26 April 2019)

He looks really sweet. I hope he comes good for you and helps you get your riding mojo back!


----------



## TPO (26 April 2019)

silv said:



			I remember reading once that Quarter Horses have the highest rate of Navicular in the  World.  I must say that when you see what is being bred in the USA and also to a certain extent Australia, they are built downhill with huge bodies on very small feet so it is not surprising.
		
Click to expand...

Off Topic (sorry). Yes @silv I had a granddaughter of Impressive and that was her exact issue. She wasn't like a beef cow on steroids but was substantially built with tiny little hooves. She had been a successful Halter horse in her youth and had bred 3 foals, I know that at least one of them was pts with navicular. I lost her back in 2009, my then vets were completely anti-barefoot, and I'd had a bad trim and advice from a trimmer which didn't help the situation, so we went down the remedial shoeing route. I wish I knew then what I know now re barefoot. It sounds like @catembi has a sensible plan of action for going forward.


----------



## catembi (26 April 2019)

Vet is coming next week for jabs and teeth. Tempted to get front feet and hocks xrayed while weâ€™re at it...


----------



## catembi (26 April 2019)

Farrier hasnâ€™t been for a look yet, but has expressed an interest in xrays.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 April 2019)

silv said:



			He lovely with a really kind eye.  Lots of people here have quarter horses and I have yet to meet one that wasn't a "nice person"  Looking forward to photos as he progresses with you.
		
Click to expand...

I could point you in the direction of one ðŸ‘¹


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Vet is coming next week for jabs and teeth. Tempted to get front feet and hocks xrayed while weâ€™re at it...
		
Click to expand...

To what end with the front feet? If it shows anything, the farrier/vet will say shoes, Bute, boxrest, none of which will help and all of which will hinder progress. It doesn't matter if x-rays show bruising or navicular changes - the only way to tackle it is barefoot. Get your diet right, get the horse moving (boots & pads if needed) and don't trim yet. You cannot trim a good foot - you have to grow it. If you trim to try and create what appears to be the correct angle, you will simply drive force onto an area of the foot that isn't ready for it. Video the horse walking and see if it's landing heel first. That is the first job to do - then you'll know what you're dealing with.


----------



## ihatework (26 April 2019)

catembi said:



			Vet is coming next week for jabs and teeth. Tempted to get front feet and hocks xrayed while weâ€™re at it...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d be tempted to hold fire. 
You have knowingly bought a vet failure, so presumably accept a level of risk with the intention of riding/rehabbing sound.

Iâ€™d be inclined to save your money and see how the horse is moving in 3 months time.


----------



## catembi (26 April 2019)

For my own interest, to see if thereâ€™s anything going on! Summer arrived with a defect in the hoof wall, so I xrayed in case it was seedy toe. Very clean X-ray, so I could then concentrate on growing out the defect. Which grew out perfectly b/f despite everyone on the yard where she was at the time saying that it wouldnâ€™t without shoes!

I have been to a Nic Barker workshop and do quite a lot of research reading, and I know that shoeing is the worst thing for navicular! Good diet, walking on the road, judicious trimming and in 9 months or so we will have hopefully grown a better hoof...!


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 April 2019)

His front feet seem to have been trimmed back rather drastically sometime between when the pics of him on the dealer's website were taken and the ones you took of him at home. It looks like a rather enthusiastic  farrier trim to me, which could have left him a bit sore.

As a matter of interest, how croup high is he? The ad mentions that he is currently croup high, and suggests that he may yet grow another 2" to balance up.


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 April 2019)

You look very well matched, sometimes it's worth having a horse that you have confidence in above all else.

Big fat dun cob only ever scared me when trying to walk out in hand post box rest and there's a lot to be said for having a horse that you don't immediately want to get off.


----------



## catembi (26 April 2019)

He is quite croup high. This is my first QH and I asked the vet whether in her experience he was likely to level up and she said yes...and fill out. 

I went to watch a western riding comp and was reminded by the post above saying that they are bred going downhill. I am completely ignorant of western riding but to me it looked like noses near the ground and about to trip over their reins...


----------



## Follysmum (26 April 2019)

I have 3 QH and the oldest has just about levelled off!  Heâ€™s 10ðŸ˜‚


----------



## catembi (26 April 2019)

Oh good...it could still happen then!


----------



## Follysmum (26 April 2019)

Most definitely!  
I have never owned a breed that keep growing so much each year


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			His front feet seem to have been trimmed back rather drastically sometime between when the pics of him on the dealer's website were taken and the ones you took of him at home. It looks like a rather enthusiastic  farrier trim to me, which could have left him a bit sore./QUOTE]

That was my first thought.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 April 2019)

How is the horse landing? Toe or heel first or flat? This is pretty much the best single indicator of hoof functionality.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 April 2019)

Congrats on your new horse- he looks absolutely lovely. 

Iâ€™ve just bought a non-box-ticking horse based on a feeling, I canâ€™t tell you what a difference itâ€™s made to my life to have a horse that I really enjoy being around.

If it was me, because I have a tendency to want to know everything, Iâ€™d probably X-ray feet to see what is going on and test for type 1. 

Itâ€™s really not an uncommon thing and with proper understanding and the correct diet and exercise in place, they can have very few symptoms.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 April 2019)

I think x rays are a good idea. I had front feet and hocks done when my Connie wasnâ€™t quite right in a similar way to yours. They showed slight navicular changes in the front feet and a bit of arthritis in the hocks. Hocks have been treated and are now very carefully managed, ditto front feet, and he is sound, happy and moving better than ever! It just means I know what Iâ€™m dealing with.


----------



## catembi (28 April 2019)

Well, the vet is coming on Wednesday and the farrier is coming on Tuesday, so the plan is to discuss with both and see where we are.

FWIW, I hacked 15 minutes up the road for a â€˜getting startedâ€™ lesson with a 4 star eventer yesterday. Bit of flatwork, few trotting poles and a few cross poles and not a lame step. Nor a short step or a pottery one. The best thing is that it was howling an absolute gale, there was so much to look at, dengie sack blowing across the field, galloping horses, a digger in action, banging gate, etc etc and he didnâ€™t spook once! ðŸ˜„


----------



## JFTDWS (28 April 2019)

What a legend


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 April 2019)

I think it is time to start a new thread with a more positive title about your lovely boy.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 April 2019)

catembi said:



			The best thing is that it was howling an absolute gale, there was so much to look at, dengie sack blowing across the field, galloping horses, a digger in action, banging gate, etc etc and he didnâ€™t spook once! ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! I was watching a horse having tack tried on then being loaded back into the trailer yesterday, in a howling wind tunnel, with black plastic wrapping flapping in several areas around him. My horse would have had his mind BLOWN at that. I was in admiration. It's so important to have a horse you can trust.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 April 2019)

Congratulations on buying a horse with a lovely eye and one that you feel comfortable on/with. There's plenty of work to do with any new partnership and I hope you have a long and happy one.


----------

